# 240 mhz from 622?



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

I recently bought a Samsung LN52B750 LCD TV that is capable of handling a 240 mHz video signal. It's connected to my 622 with a standard HDMI cable, but I was thinking of taking the plunge and buying Monster Cable THX-1000 HDMI cable that can transmit a 240 mHz signal. Does anyone know at what frequency the 622 transmits HD signals?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

60Hz; just like every other piece of consumer electronics gear.

You may be able to find a scan doubler/converter that drives at a higher rate, but I'm guessing that they are very scarce and insanely expensive.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

scredsfan said:


> I recently bought a Samsung LN52B750 LCD TV that is capable of handling a 240 mHz video signal. It's connected to my 622 with a standard HDMI cable, but *I was thinking of taking the plunge and buying Monster Cable THX-1000 HDMI cable *that can transmit a 240 mHz signal. Does anyone know at what frequency the 622 transmits HD signals?


Don't waste your money.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. I would agree ... Don't waste your money and if you want to get a cable... Look towards places like monoprice.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

scredsfan said:


> I recently bought a Samsung LN52B750 LCD TV that is capable of handling a 240 mHz video signal. It's connected to my 622 with a standard HDMI cable, but I was thinking of taking the plunge and buying Monster Cable THX-1000 HDMI cable that can transmit a 240 mHz signal. Does anyone know at what frequency the 622 transmits HD signals?


Where to begin. You are confused at many levels it would seem. :grin:

"The 240 mHz video signal" you describe is actually only 240 Hz and the 240 Hz does not refer to the frequency of the signal on the HDMI cable. As was pointed out, the frequency of the refresh rate of the HDMI signal is 60 Hz. (Note: Some STB's are able to output 24 Hz content at 24 HZ via HDMI. This allows the display panel to process that signal directly rather going thru an pulldown followed by a reverse pulldown followed by whatever pulldown that set does ... e.g. 72 Hz, 120 Hz, 240 Hz.)

In the case of movie source material it frequently has a frame rate of 24 Hz. Many sets can process this 24 Hz signal to reduce the effect of judder on the presented image. Generally this process is referred to as pulldown. Your 240 Hz refresh rate can serve to reduce judder due to frame rate to virtually unnoticeable. This processing takes place within your TV's tuner and *has absolutely nothing to do with the quality of the HDMI cables.*

Many of us would suggest that those expensive Monster brand HDMI cables are a waste of money and you would be well served by Monoprice.com or other on-line sources.


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Yep.. I would agree ... Don't waste your money and if you want to get a cable... Look towards places like monoprice.


I would also check with Amazon.Com. They have some really good prices on cables.


----------



## Papa Midnight (Mar 17, 2009)

scredsfan said:


> I was thinking of taking the plunge and buying Monster Cable THX-1000 HDMI cable


I implore you not to do so and to instead get a cable from Monoprice, Firefold, or some of the cheaper ones off of Amazon.

Monster Cable is nothing more than marked up marketing hype. Their cables are no better than any one elses.

As for the 240Hz, you won't even get half of that from the receiver. Your only going to get a 60Hz signal from your receiver. With that said, as mentioned earlier, you might be able to find a converter but I understand those to be unreasonably expensive. I do believe some displays, however, are capable of at least doubling the rate.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Papa Midnight said:


> Monster Cable is nothing more than marked up marketing hype. Their cables are no better than any one elses.


I am no fan of Monster cables but I think most would agree that they do use higher quality cables and connectors then other less expensive brands. The issue is that the extra quality (and cost) is of no advantage to the consumer.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Papa Midnight said:


> ...
> As for the 240Hz, you won't even get half of that from the receiver. Your only going to get a 60Hz signal from your receiver. With that said, as mentioned earlier, you might be able to find a converter but I understand those to be unreasonably expensive. I do believe some displays, however, are capable of at least doubling the rate.


 What converter? What would it do? His set has a refresh rate of 240 Hz - that is an even multiple of 24 Hz and also of 60 Hz.

Some sets - e.g. My Pioneer Elite PRO-150FD - are capable of detecting 24 Hz input signals and deinterlacing and then doing a 3:3 pulldown and thus displaying the image without adding additional judder due to pulldown.

The OP's set operates with a fixed 240 Hz refresh rate and accomplishes a similar result without need to change refresh rate of the display. (Note that a 120 Hz refresh rate would also work and some argue that the difference in judder between 120 Hz and 240 Hz displays is nil.)

I don't understand what you mean by a "converter but I understand those to be unreasonably expensive"? What would you have this expensive device "convert?"


----------

